# Ruined my first lure



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

Was doing a foil jerkbait for my buddy for his birthday on Saturday and screwed it up good. I noticed on some other ones I did that when I spray the back and belly I get a little overspray on the sides which dulls the shine through the transparent paint I use over the foil.

I thought I would tape off the sides, shoot the back and belly first, then take the tape off and blend in the sides, no overspray. I think too much. I was using a new heat gun I purchased to set the paint and I think what happened is I got the bait too hot and when I pulled the tape off it lifted the foil right off of the lure! It's still held on by the etex but it won't stay down now.

I stayed up late last night drilling and sealing another blank I had ready and weighted it this morning but I don't think there's any way I can have it done for Saturday afternoon. Even if I etex it now it and work from home tomorrow so I can paint it I don't think I can get all the top coats on and dried in time for the party.

I was thinking of building a box over my drying rack and putting a light in it to speed up the curing. Any of you guys wait 5 or 6 hours until the etex sets up and then put on another coat? I could maybe pull it off like that.


----------



## Dar3 (Apr 11, 2008)

Just do a coat and let it dry. Present it to him and then tell him the story and explain that you need to put another coat on it. Do not try to rush perfection. Honesty is the best policy.

D3


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I usually make an effort to get a second coat of etex within about 10 to 12 hours, but I've never tried to put it on sooner than that.


----------



## whittler (Feb 10, 2008)

Mistakes are the best learning tool we have, I have a bucket full of them.

The heat gun is the cause of the seperation so why not use it to soften the rest of the foil and peel it off then refoil. Have to agree with Dar3 the time frame is to short to do a proper job, just use the bait as is then come back again when time isn't a factor.


----------



## Swede (Jan 17, 2008)

Instead of using a heatgun just use a hairdryer you wont get the same high temperatures ,but well enough to heatset the paint.You are learning the right way by trial& error.You cant read yourself to all knowledge in building baits .
I bet most of us have been there done that ;-)


----------



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions guys, that is the first and last time I use the heat gun, back to the hairdryer for me. I did build a box with a light bulb in it last night. With a 40 watt bulb it keeps the temperature at 89 degrees at the top and around 82 degrees at the bottom of my drying wheel. I left a thermocouple in it for a few hours last night and after it got to those temps it leveled off and stayed there.

I'm working from home today so I painted the new one this morning and have it on the rack now. I'm going to go down and check it to see if I could get some etex on it now, it's been a few hours. If I can get a coat on it in the next hour or 2 I could still give it to him tomorrow and tell him I need to take it home and put on a few more coats. We'll see.

One more question about the hairdryer. I use it after every coat of paint to dry it up for the next coat. I'm using createx and it only takes maybe 20 or 30 seconds to dry it up. Is that enough to set the paint or do I need to leave it on longer?


----------

